# Uber Driver Location Accuracy Changed



## jeff41 (Jun 9, 2015)

I noticed that when I drive and park somewhere, the Uber rider app shows my car in the street nearest to my location instead of my exact location. A couple of weeks ago it was showing my exact location no matter where I parked. Has anyone else noticed this change? I assume they are doing it to give us drivers some sort of privacy.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

My car takes about 10sec to catch up to my location. I literally see it driving to my location on UBerPax app after i parked.


----------



## jeff41 (Jun 9, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> My car takes about 10sec to catch up to my location. I literally see it driving to my location on UBerPax app after i parked.


Yeah I see that too and thats just a delay. But I've started to notice that after I sit for a few minutes and the car catches up, it puts it out on the nearest street instead of in the parking lot.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

jeff41 said:


> I assume they are doing it to give us drivers some sort of privacy.


I doubt it ... more likely the cheap ass developers are jerking with the app again. 
Uber doesn't care about pax privacy, why would they care about driver privacy


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the app no longer shows you sitting inside your house... or Starbucks... privacy thing I would guess... it shows your car on the street, not the room you are sitting in.

do you want pax to know you are inside the house? Or stalkers?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't know if was different before, but I _have_ noticed that no matter where I'm parked (home, library, etc.) the app shows me on the street. I like that.


----------



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

One time as a pax, I saw a requested driver sitting still inside a house for several minutes. If I had saw him sitting still on the road I would have probably cancelled, but I figured he was taking a moment to get out to his car, so in that case I was able to be a little more lenient with the driver. But as a driver, I am a little more understanding. From a Pax only perspective, it seems unprofessional for you to be available but not ready, sitting in your house waiting for a request.


----------

